# Tjernlund AireShare room to room fan



## smoke show (Dec 25, 2011)

Started a thread a while back asking for feedback on one of these.

It ended up getting locked(fun times) and I didn't get any feedback.

Santa brought me one, so after its fully installed and working I'll leave some feedback.

For now all you get is teaser pics.

I have to pick up a line voltage thermostat, box and romex to finish.

http://www.amazon.com/Tjernlund-Air...7ACE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324839854&sr=8-1


----------



## krooser (Dec 25, 2011)

Neat idea... I clicked on he link and was amazed at the # of similar devices that are available.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 25, 2011)

Also forgot to mention this is for the one finished room in the basement.

The basement stove is in the unfinished area and this room stays cooler.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 25, 2011)

Wonder who got the other thread off topic?????

Anyways.... Looks like you were a good boy and Santa brought you what you wanted.

Looking forward to your review. Looks like an awesome product and I didnt want to drop the dime without some elses opinion. 

Congrats Smoke....


----------



## smoke show (Dec 25, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Wonder who got the other thread off topic?????



 :zip:


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 26, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll never tell! :cheese: But involved pellet trading, possible stove trading or something like that!  %-P


----------



## smoke show (Dec 26, 2011)

Here we go again....   :lol:


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 26, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Here we go again....   :lol:



Yep..... ;-P

Seriously though. Expecting a Full detailed report and very thorough read on this fan. At least a 4-5 page thread that seems like it never ends.. (you know, like mine)

If you need help on the never ending part. Just holler.  I will add my 2 cents or a smiley daily, or maybe even a +1 or X2.. LOL ;-P

Glad you got what you wanted. I hope Santa was good to everyone this year. I know he was to me. Im truly blessed with an Awesome Wife and two great kids who always get me something nice. (Bang items for everyone).


----------



## khenault (Dec 26, 2011)

I was looking at some fans similar to this.  Interested to see your report.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 26, 2011)

We'll try to keep this one on track! ;-)

Do these effect the fire-stops? Just wondering how they comply to certain codes.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 26, 2011)

These are room to room only.

Theres a big warning in the box that says do not use level to level.

As far as codes go I'm not sure, I like living on the edge.

Maybe the resident code enforcer can chime in???


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 26, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> These are room to room only.
> 
> Theres a big warning in the box that says do not use level to level.
> 
> ...



Room to room is good. AFAIK. I use el cheapo Broan Fans. 

Enforcer out......... ;-P

Where did you buy it?  Did you shop around and get it on the cheap? (PM if needed) Really interested in these. Im an sure there a lot quieter than my Fans I currently use.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 26, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Where did you buy it?



See link in 1st post.  ;-) 

Cheapest I could find.


----------



## EZsteve (Dec 26, 2011)

Really looking forward to your review. I was in the market for one  of these fans and this looks to be the best out there.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 26, 2011)

One last question. Bout to buy one??

Does the larger Grill (where the blower is) does it blow the air out of the large register or suck from there? 

Just wondering? Will depend whether I "click" Yes or not. Hoping it sucks from the Large and blows to the little vent..... Waiting.... 

And does it state CFM #'s??

Thanks Smoke.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 26, 2011)

bigger grille sucks.

smaller blows.

75 cfm.

http://www.tjernlund.com/Tjernlund_Aireshare_Lit_8500730.pdf


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 26, 2011)

How's the noise level?

Did you find a stat yet? I got one I'll never use again. Maybe I could be bribed to send it your way! ;-)


----------



## smoke show (Dec 26, 2011)

Checked all the local big box websites and couldn't find a cool only line voltage thermostat, so I ordered a lux from amazon.

I'll let you know about the noise level, might just switch it till the stat comes in. Hopefully tonight.


----------



## Stihl029 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have two of these, http://www.atrendyhome.com/durebofan.html  Installed in my raised ranch, with my stove being down in the finished basement. They move the air well and i couldn't be happier. On high speed the noise is minimal, and on hi its rated at 100cfm.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 26, 2011)

Stihl said:
			
		

> I have two of these, http://www.atrendyhome.com/durebofan.html  Installed in my raised ranch, with my stove being down in the finished basement. They move the air well and i couldn't be happier. On high speed the noise is minimal, and on hi its rated at 100cfm.



Looks like a cheaper alternative. My problem is I need the stat in the opposite room as I'm trying to move cold air.

I want the stat triggered by the warmer room and the air being pulled from the cooler room. If that makes any sense.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I got it installed tonight, seems real quiet. No time to mess with determining if its effective.

Just installed it with a switch till the stat comes in.

Will update on effectiveness over the weekend.

So far impressed with noise level.


----------



## hoverfly (Dec 27, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Well I got it installed tonight, seems real quiet. No time to mess with determining if its effective.
> 
> Just installed it with a switch till the stat comes in.
> 
> ...



It's the same stile of blower that the Enviro Mini uses.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 28, 2011)

Its fully installed running on a switch till stat comes in, also added a vent tonight above the door to the stove area.

That will hopefully create the loop needed for heat transfer.

I'll post some pics when my wife is done hogging the laptop.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 28, 2011)

How are you gonna mount the stat?

Im a little slow. (Left it Wide open for ya!)...... When it comes to stuff like this. 

I was about to buy one and couldnt decide whether I wanted the hardwired or the plug in??? 

The plug in model has a switch (knob) on the bottom vent (dont think you can do what your doing).

What room are you putting it in (stat) (stove room? / finished room?)?? 

Sorry so many questions.... My Wife Hogs the laptop too. I would use the PC, but there is no T.V. in there. ;-P


----------



## smoke show (Dec 28, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> How are you gonna mount the stat?
> 
> Im a little slow. (Left it Wide open for ya!)...... When it comes to stuff like this.
> 
> ...



Line voltage stats mount into a standard single gang box.

The stats going in the stove room, so its triggered when that room is warm, its a stat setup for cooling. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E7BTFO

All the wiring is in the same stud cavity as its a common wall between these two rooms.

Theres also an additional vent to pull the warm air into the room, mounted high. Included pic showing suction.

Clear as mud, eh?


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 28, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep...... One last question. Did you use another large register instead of the little slit register they provide? Out of the 3 pics, I dont see the "little" one? 

Would probably provide better airflow with a bigger one.

Just had to ask.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 28, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> One last question. Did you use another large register instead of the little slit register they provide? Out of the 3 pics, I dont see the "little" one?
> 
> Would probably provide better airflow with a bigger one.
> 
> Just had to ask.



Pay attention its the sixth pic in the first post  :exclaim: 

Here it is again anyway, and a pic of where the stat will be.

I did use the little one, they call it a diffuser and you can feel air flow out of it. Not sure you would with a bigger one.

The diffuser is mounted up high in the cavity, thats just a shelf you see under it.

I'm gonna leave it run all night and see where its at in the am.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, the overnight results are its not effective *in my situation* I actually had better success with a muffin fan mounted in the upper corner of the doorway.

I'll still hookup the stat and now I'm thinking of mounting the muffin fan behind the register I added above the door, pushing warm air in.

The temperature differential this morning was 6-7 degrees from one side of the door to the other.

With only the muffin fan it was more like 1 degree, but I didn't care for the look and the fact the door had to stay open.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 28, 2011)

Just ordered the AS1. 

Here's to hoping it works. 

Can you feel the air coming out of the diffuser?

What would you compare the noise level to?

The through the wall fans I have (Broan 512) work great. 90 CFM, but they are noisy. Not as bad as the Corner fans were. But still to much for the babies room.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 28, 2011)

Noise level is excellent IMO.

Decent air flow out of the diffuser.

I'm really suprised it doesn't work better.

Only thing I can think of is the incoming warm air is 25' from the stove.

But the corner mounted muffin fan worked good in that location and thats only 50 cfm.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 28, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Noise level is excellent IMO.
> 
> Decent air flow out of the diffuser.
> 
> ...



Nice.... With some tinkering, I'm sure you can get better results. Trial and Error, is the greatest way to learn. 

I will let you know my results when I get it installed.

Thanks for the link and putting up with my million questions.


----------



## padfitz (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a level to level fan for sale if anyone is interested. Bought it to move air but it would not work in my situation. New in box, never hooked up, PM if interested. 

Dan


----------



## smoke show (Dec 28, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> smoke show said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, when I get time I'll try mounting the muffin fan behind the empty register and see what happens.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, I got the smoke show patented rubber mounted muffin fan setup pushing air into the room and the AireShare pulling air out of the room.

I think you could fly a kite in there.  :lol: 

I'll let the stove run overnight and check temp differential in the AM.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 30, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Well, I got the smoke show patented rubber mounted muffin fan setup pushing air into the room and the AireShare pulling air out of the room.
> 
> I think you could fly a kite in there.  :lol:
> 
> I'll let the stove run overnight and check temp differential in the AM.



Nice... Your something like an engineer.  

J/K..... Looks good buddy. You should get much better results. Looking forward to the a.m........


----------



## smoke show (Dec 30, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Nice... Your something like an engineer.



Mostly reverse engineer stuff.

3 degree diff this morn, 71 in stove room 68 in finished room.

It def lowered the temp in the stove room, normally it would be 75ish in there.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 30, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yankee engineering to us New Englanders. Pops was a farmer he called it "ham and egger"! 

Nice change you are seeing, Do you also have an air return somewhere?


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 30, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just checked Amazon. Its out for delivery today. Hope to install it tomorrow.  
Just gonna put mine on a standard switch. 

Glad to see your getting better results. Muffin fan did the trick. 

Thanks again for the link..........


----------



## smoke show (Dec 30, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Do you also have an air return somewhere?



The muffin fans pushin and the aireshare is pullin. If that makes sense?

Ham and egger?  Redneck engineering here.  :lol:


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 30, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure does, Better flow if you have balance. If your just pushing air in to a room it will only take so much. It will basically dead head to a certain pressure. I think they call that static. Add a vent/return to reduce pressure and you get better flow. What you did is add a forced air return so you should have no/nada static pressure build up.

Not sure I got all this techy terms right, Just a hack mechanic who likes ham and eggs! ;-) Dang, Now I'm hungry again!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 30, 2011)

Just came in 30 minutes ago. I was starting to doubt the tracking on UPS....

Well. It looks well made. After looking it over, I see now how its a "directional" fan. Both the blower and the difuser have to go in a certain way (depending on the configuration / high blower low diffuser, or low blower high diffuser)

Got a lot to do tomorrow, but gonna try and make time.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 31, 2011)

Interested in hearing your results.

Now hurry up, we're waiting.  :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 31, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Interested in hearing your results.
> 
> Now hurry up, we're waiting.  :cheese:



X2 :cheese:


----------



## smoke show (Dec 31, 2011)

Just realized I have a little work to do tomorow also.

Checked the tracking on the stat and it said delivered, sure enough it was on the front porch.

This won't take too long and I'll try and hurry.  :lol:


----------



## smoke show (Dec 31, 2011)

The Lux LV3 thermostat is installed and functional.

I turned the muffin fan off this morning to see if the room would maintain temp and it started to drop almost immediately.

So in conclusion the Aireshare was not enough on its own in my situation.

Now if Dexter would hurry so we can hear/see his results.  ;-)


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 31, 2011)

Will you both please hurry up already! :cheese: I ain't getting any younger!


----------



## smoke show (Dec 31, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Will you both please hurry up already! :cheese: I ain't getting any younger!



I'm done and your not any younger.

Dexter must be working on the honey do list.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 31, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont look like Im gonna get it done today. Its here though.  The Wife seen the UPS truck pull in last night. Looked right over at me and said "Really? Seriously? ? What now??"..... Love it..........

Im shooting for tomorrow. Pending hangover........... ;-P

Sorry Jay..


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 31, 2011)

Couple a teasers here!  ;-P 

Smoke show, Hows the new stat working?


----------



## smoke show (Dec 31, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Hows the new stat working?



Its doing exactly what its supposed to.



			
				DexterDay said:
			
		

> Pending hangover........... ;-P



You need more practice if you have a hangover.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 31, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I practice daily. Tiss why I fall asleep on the Sofa so much. ;-P


----------



## smoke show (Dec 31, 2011)

Livin the dream...


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 31, 2011)

Best Holiday Brew is made right here in Cleveland. Only produced 2 months a year. Great Lakes Brewing Co. "Christmas Ale"..... Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 31, 2011)

Is the cap still on that?

No wonder ur not gettin anything dun.

I like Wi. stuff, Miller, Harley, etc etc.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 31, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Is the cap still on that?
> 
> No wonder ur not gettin anything dun.
> 
> I like Wi. stuff, Miller, Harley, etc etc.



Here is the Main reason I am getting nothing done today. Trying to help Mama out and give her a break. 

She is so cute.... Gonna drive me crazy later in life. But for now, she is perfect. My 10 yr old Son wont worry me as much. I want him to "date" in a few years. Mikayla on the other hand, isnt allowed to date till I am dead 

She is Daddy's little girl.. Thats for sure.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 31, 2011)

What a little cutey!

That look in her eye says "when dad's not looking I'm cranking that quad up over there!" :cheese: 

Do I see a wood stove burn on that hand holden a brewski? Don't get those from pellet eater!  ;-P


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 31, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> What a little cutey!
> 
> That look in her eye says "when dad's not looking I'm cranking that quad up over there!" :cheese:
> 
> Do I see a wood stove burn on that hand holden a brewski? Don't get those from pellet eater!  ;-P



Yep. Got 5 GOOD burns this year. Best one was on my Bicep. One on my forearm and 3 on my hands. Only get them when I open the door half way. I have since learned (prob not). Sure many more are to come.

As for the baby. She will sit with me and watch the fire for days. I think she is a bigger firebug than me (and the Wife hates it!) .


----------



## RKS130 (Dec 31, 2011)

She is a cutey!  I have 15 year old twins, one of each.  I keep telling them that when they are 40 they can do whatever they want!

Happy New Yeare.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 2, 2012)

Well... Got a late start on it. Not finished, but got the blower in and the wires on it hanging down to the switch (not in yet). Also need to cut hole for diffuser. After that, it will be complete. Not putting it on a stat, as I will just run it at night.

Actually easier than the Broan fans to install. The Broan is a PITA to get the wires in and keep the unit in the hole..... I have 2 layers of Drywall. Re-Drywalled the entire house a few years back and put the new (5/8") up over the old (3/8"). Helped a lot with the insulation. 

Anyways. Not starting a new thread, so when someone searches this, its all combined and has the needed info.

Thanks again for the info smoke. Always good help.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 2, 2012)

Lookin good.

Is the diffuser gonna be at floor level?


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 2, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Lookin good.
> 
> Is the diffuser gonna be at floor level?



No..... About midway down the wall. My dresser is kinda in the way. So its gonna be right above the top of it. 

Obviously more pics to follow. And then a review within a couple days. I bench tested it. And its much quieter than the Broans.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 3, 2012)

K... Got home a little late from work today. Only got the diffuser in and the wires ran up to the outlet/switch.. Didnt install the switch because the Diagram is confusing (yeah, Im a little slow..) A standard wall outlet, o.k... A standard switch,  o.k.... A switch and an outlet WTF was I thinking?

Anyways. My Father is gonna stop by tomorrow after I get out of work and "Hook me up". 

Here are a couple more pics. Fired the Quad up (Can see in the background of one pic), to get house up to temp. Wife left everything off when she left this morning (Her and friends went out for breakfast and then a Baby Shower). So when I got home it was about 60*. Fahrenheit and Quad got it up to temp in about an hr (73*).

Tomorrow, the Aireshare will be running. (Hoping anyways?) ;-P


----------



## smoke show (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll give it a shot the right side of the switch/outlet(line) must be bridged to the outlet(terminology probly wrong).

Looks like they have a jumper depicted on the right side. You could probly break the tab off if you wanted to have seperate lines in.

Upper left is load out and lower left is nuetral for outlet.

Disclaimer: I'm not an electrician, but I did sleep at a holiday inn express!

Make sense?


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 3, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> I'll give it a shot the right side of the switch/outlet(line) must be bridged to the outlet(terminology probly wrong).
> 
> Looks like they have a jumper depicted on the right side. You could probly break the tab off if you wanted to have seperate lines in.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response Smoke.....  Makes better sense than what I had. Gettin ready to hit the sack...

My Father is a Jack of all Trades. We used to work together (8 yrs) He moved on to another job. Only a few miles down the road from where I am. We both drive an hour to work.... Anyways. I know he can do it. This time I will pay attention and listen (young and dumb).  He is a Wise man that has taught me many things.....

The one thing I got to teach him, was to not use Propane. His 25-PDV is heating his house on Heat setting 2 or 3 and blower 3 or 4. He has never been happier. He almost bought a Harman off of Craiglist, but Mom vetoed it quickly. As I got him the Englander for free.... 


Ranting! Sorry........


----------



## bimmerbill (Jan 3, 2012)

I was searching for something similar.  Does anyone have any idea on how to set up airflow?  I use a big box fan now and its loud, so would like a couple of these to move air around.  
I guess it depends a lot on house layout.  I just don't want to punch a bunch of holes in the wall to try it out!


----------



## smoke show (Jan 3, 2012)

I think if I did it again I would try to move warm air into this particular room instead of moving the cold air out and trying to pull in the warm air.

If that makes any sense? HTH


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 3, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> I think if I did it again I would try to move warm air into this particular room instead of moving the cold air out and trying to pull in the warm air.
> 
> If that makes any sense? HTH



Because I want my bedroom door closed at night. I am pushing the warm air up top in tue room and letting the cold air.come out under the door. The house has one main cold air return, so the doors have a 1.5" gap under them for cold air return. Worked well with the Broan Fans. So hoping to get the same results, just a quiter fan. Got my Sons Boy Scout meeting tonight, so I hope to get it done before or after the meeting. Just gotta finish the switch.


----------



## khenault (Jan 3, 2012)

bimmerbill said:
			
		

> I was searching for something similar.  Does anyone have any idea on how to set up airflow?  I use a big box fan now and its loud, so would like a couple of these to move air around.
> I guess it depends a lot on house layout.  I just don't want to punch a bunch of holes in the wall to try it out!



This is how I'm currently doing it.  When the temperature is above 30, one fan mounted at the top of the door frame is enough.  When it drops to the 20's or below, I add the second fan at the bottom.  The top fan blows warm air out, and the bottom fan blows cold air in.

The dining room is the only place the wife would consent to a pellet stove.  This is the only door to move heat out of.

This is the fan I'm using, moves a lot of air and is very quiet.  http://www.honeywellstore.com/store/products/honeywell-turboforce-air-circulator-fan-ht-900.htm


----------



## ohbix (Jan 3, 2012)

bimmer, I am having great success w/ vornado fans.  Tried the cold air in, warm air out, ceiling fans, thru wall fan; still a 6 deg differential betw stove room and adjacent room.  Best result was w/ a fan blowing across the stove front toward the doorway.  House (1865 3 room down/3 up) has low and narrow doorways.   Last week, I tried a vornado on the floor, directed diagonally to the opposite ceiling corner in the adjacent room.  Wow!  Floor is warm, entire room is warm, and no temp differential.  Now, do I get another fan for the third room, or try cutting a  transom over that door?


----------



## khenault (Jan 3, 2012)

The Honeywell fans I linked to above are similar to Vornado for a lot less $


----------



## DonD (Jan 3, 2012)

ohbix said:
			
		

> bimmer, I am having great success w/ vornado fans.  Tried the cold air in, warm air out, ceiling fans, thru wall fan; still a 6 deg differential betw stove room and adjacent room.  Best result was w/ a fan blowing across the stove front toward the doorway.  House (1865 3 room down/3 up) has low and narrow doorways.   Last week, I tried a vornado on the floor, directed diagonally to the opposite ceiling corner in the adjacent room.  Wow!  Floor is warm, entire room is warm, and no temp differential.  Now, do I get another fan for the third room, or try cutting a  transom over that door?


Interesting... I've been experimenting with a Vornado, mostly trying to blow cold air into the stove room, but have not had much luck reducing the 6 - 10 deg temperature differential between rooms. Help me understand your set up. Are you saying you have the fan down by the stove and pointing up toward the top of the door to the adjacent room?


----------



## PJPellet (Jan 3, 2012)

Ken-H said:
			
		

> The Honeywell fans I linked to above are similar to Vornado for a lot less $




I love these Honeywell fans.  Powerful little guys.


----------



## Wachusett (Jan 3, 2012)

My own experience with fans is always ongoing.............looking for the sweet spot.
Doorway fans only work somewhat. The thing to remember is fans push air, you never
feel them pulling air around. So what I have is fan in the stove room pushing air toward
the doorway and a fan 8'-10' outside the room bushing cold air back in. This creates
a convection loop and makes a huge difference.


----------



## khenault (Jan 3, 2012)

PJPellet said:
			
		

> I love these Honeywell fans.  Powerful little guys.



They make a great corner fan too.  It'll move mare air than anyone, regardless of how many bean burritos they've eaten.  ;-)


----------



## ohbix (Jan 3, 2012)

DonD; see pics and explanation.  Each photo was shot from the entry way which is opposite the stairs (vertical strip between two fan rooms).  Two fans: first one (Fan 1)is  level w/ the hot air coming out of the stove; blowing across horizontally toward the doorway.  Fan 2 is in the adjacent room on the floor, directed diagonally upward.  I have fan 1 on medium setting; fan 2 on low.  Today is a fair test as it's been in the teens w/ strong winds since Sunday.  fyi yes, I have the megaturbo Honeywell fans, a big floor fan as well as two smaller ones.  They weren't as effective in this application.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you people using fans sitting on the floor have wives, pets, or kids?

just askin.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 4, 2012)

Installed... Dad came over and we got it wired. Just had to finsh putting wall plates on and cleaning up when I got home from the kids Scout meeting...

Running the Quad tonight so I can get a good baseline (have a register from Fahrenheit in our room. Will report back tomorrow.  Tonights supposed to be pretty cold. Right now reading 13* outside on both weather stations.

Initial observations are its at least 3 times quiter than the Broan #512's. Although its less output (Broan 90CFM and Aireshare 75CFM) the Broan is a little overkill for a bedroom.  The recycle rate on the air, should still be pretty good.

The switch is the one on the left (right next to my dresser) instructions were simple. The cut-out's provided were spot on for hole sizes and the thing is just quiet. Flat out quiet.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking good.

Hopefully, its more effective for you.

Keep us informed.


----------



## khenault (Jan 4, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Do you people using fans sitting on the floor have wives, pets, or kids?
> 
> just askin.



Wife - Yes, but she only tolerates it when it's very cold out.
Pets - No
Kids - teens


----------



## btuser (Nov 10, 2012)

Any updates on the aireshare fans?  I'm trying to push cold air into the stove room and the wife is sick of tripping over the fan I have in the kitchen.  My plan is to put one of these in the living room that shares a wall with the family room.  I want to push cold air into the Family room, therefore displacing the warm air into the rest of the house.

I'm a little leery.  300 cfm isn't a lot of air movement, about 1/2 my floor fan.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 30, 2012)

smoke show said:


> bigger grille sucks.
> 
> smaller blows.
> 
> ...


 
 I thought that said big girl sucks, small girl blows!! Kinda brought me back to my high school days.


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I thought that said big girl sucks, small girl blows!! Kinda brought me back to my high school days.


 
I dunno, I've known a few big girls to try harder that the petit ones....


----------



## smoke show (Nov 30, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Bump for a commonly asked topic, and since i read it all figured i would type something in it
> Direct all questions to the poster smokedope doh i mean show


next time try typing something helpfull. ocd


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 30, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Does it make you proud i had to search for a week thru your 4000 posts to find 1 useful one?


 

I'm proud of you...I didn't think you could read!


----------



## smoke show (Nov 30, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Does it make you proud i had to search for a week thru your 4000 posts to find 1 useful one?


kinda dissapointed. I forgot I had one useful post.


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 30, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Does it make you proud i had to search for a week thru your 4000 posts to find 1 useful one?


What you guys sound like:


----------



## Hdhogger (Nov 30, 2012)

smoke show said:


> These are room to room only.
> 
> Theres a big warning in the box that says do not use level to level.
> 
> ...


 
They now make these for level to level. See link. Better check your local codes. Northern tool was selling at a lower price than Tjernlund.
Scroll down to the AirShare level to level.

http://www.tjernlund.com/Hearth.htm


----------

